# Anyone using the Green Template Material from Specialty Graphics for Rhinestone Templates?



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Is anyone using the Specialty Graphics brand of green template material for their rhinestone templates? 

I see the thickness is 15 mil and Hartco 425 is 25 mil. Does it tear easy because it's thinner?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Not yet but if I ever run out of my roll of hartco, I
ll probably try it.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not my favorite template material, but it works just fine. I haven't found that it tears any worse than anything else. That of course, depends on how much space you leave between your stones. As far as it being thin, in my experience, that makes multicolor transfers much easier, because you don't have to push down as hard to reach the stones after the first color.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I cut my first template with it last night. Only other thing I've tried to use was sticky flock so I can't compare but it didn't tear.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Lin77 said:


> As far as it being thin, in my experience, that makes multicolor transfers much easier, because you don't have to push down as hard to reach the stones after the first color.


I was looking for something that was a bit thinner so when I came accross Specialty Graphics brand I wondered if it was going to be too thin. The price is pretty reasonable...I think I'll have to buy a roll and give it a try.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

analandry said:


> I cut my first template with it last night. Only other thing I've tried to use was sticky flock so I can't compare but it didn't tear.


Does it seem to be the same thickness as the sticky flock material?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I only use Hartco 425, but am going to try the sticky flock. Need to know the difference.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

mfatty500 said:


> I only use Hartco 425, but am going to try the sticky flock. Need to know the difference.


So far the Hartco is all I have used so far too. The price is low compared to the Sticky Flock material but only problem I have with the Hartco is that it seems to tear very easily. I read that this does not happen to often with the Sticky Flock. 

I have not tried the Stick Flock myself but there are many happy customers out there that use it. For me it's a price issue because I don't want to pay almost 3X more for the Sticky Flock than what I pay for the Hartco material. But if I could find a less expensive alternative material comparable to the Hartco then maybe the Sticky flock would be more in my budget.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

what transfer tape tape are you guy's using with sticky flock? With the hartco I only have good success with silicone, more expensive but worth the aggravation of using acrylic. Anybody's input would be great.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer the Graphtec acrylic tape over anything, even silicone.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

mfatty500 said:


> what transfer tape tape are you guy's using with sticky flock? With the hartco I only have good success with silicone, more expensive but worth the aggravation of using acrylic. Anybody's input would be great.


Hi Mike,

I've used both acrylic cheap tape and top quality silicone tape with Sticky Flock and they both work the same with the template.

My only issues with the thinner acrylic tape are that it flops around too much and the stones are more likely to shift if I make a bunch of transfers to press for later. Neither of those problems have anything to do with the template material.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

The acrylic seems to sticky as the stone fly off the transfer tape when I remove it from the template, even after using powder, static guard etc. therefore i use the silicone. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

That sounds more like mylar tape than acrylic. Is it super flimsy? Good acrylic tape really isn't much different from silicone.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use Acrylic Chinese A tape from Shine Art. I make mostly transfers for shipping to customers. I never had a customer complain of any shifting of rhinestones during shipment. If the tape has static I just wipe it with a dryer sheet before I peel the backing off.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the specialty graphics template material a lot and I find it works just as well as any other template material I have used and I think I have tried them all at this point. Yes...If you place the holes too close together it will rip. The fact that it is very thin makes it easy to layer designs, and super easy to cut. I actually have cut it with a 45 degree blade even though it says to use a 60 degree blade. I only use acrylic tape and I don't have issues with static or stones flopping around. I guess it depends on the the quality of acrylic tape one is using, and the amount of humidity in a shop.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

It is silicone from shine art that i usually use but ran out, the acrylic stuff i got from specialty graphics as he is only 20 minutes from me. Still, me no like


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I received my order of green template material from Specialty Graphics. I have to say that I like it very much. The transfer tape seems to peel off of it easier than the Hartco 425 material and the price is much less than the Harco material too. If anyone hasn't had a chance to try it yet you should order yourself a roll....I think you'll like it.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I ordered a roll to try, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I ordered a roll to try, should be here tomorrow.


I think you'll like it!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Bling


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

The green material from specialty graphics works very well for me. If the stones are too close, it can tear. But that has hardly been an issue as I have a good handle on designing now. I love it and I really love the price. I also like their speed of shipping. Usually within the hour.


----------

